# Judging my new bessae



## heliomum (Mar 16, 2008)

I finally got a Phrag. bessae!:clap::drool::rollhappy: It is just a species orchid with no cultivar and I don't know the parentage. Can I submit it for AOS judging once it flowers and name the cultivar after myself?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes, you can give it any cultivar name at any time, within the rules for cultivar names. And yes, you can submit it for AOS judging when it is in flower.

PaphMadMan (Kirk)


----------



## heliomum (Mar 16, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## Heather (Mar 17, 2008)

Be forewarned though, besseaes have a lot of AOS awards. It may be a while before it is deemed worthy of an AOS award. No offense, but it takes a pretty special Phrag. to get an AOS award...it isn't necessarily plausible to just bloom a Phrag, bring it to a judging center, and have it awarded on a first bloom seedling.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 17, 2008)

Heather said:


> Be forewarned though, besseaes have a lot of AOS awards. It may be a while before it is deemed worthy of an AOS award. No offense, but it takes a pretty special Phrag. to get an AOS award...it isn't necessarily plausible to just bloom a Phrag, bring it to a judging center, and have it awarded on a first bloom seedling.



I do agree, but there is no harm in trying! Good luck!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 17, 2008)

heliomum said:


> I finally got a Phrag. bessae!:clap::drool::rollhappy: It is just a species orchid with no cultivar and I don't know the parentage. Can I submit it for AOS judging once it flowers and name the cultivar after myself?



Most orchid growers are humble people and don't name plants after themselves. Maybe a loved one, a business, a street etc


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2008)

Did you get a mature plant or a seedling? I have only seen a few award quality besseae but, go ahead and good luck.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 17, 2008)

It can be done, even though there are many past awards. Last month we had an besseae AM/AOS at my society. The diplay was quite nice


----------

